# Marineland single-bright vs. double bright led, vs other?



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has had a chance to compare the single-bright vs. the double-bright fixtures? I'm really liking the idea and design behind these, but the double-bright though probably nicer seems like it might actually be too much light for a CA/SA cichlid tank. Algae concerns and all that. I'm long-term planning on a 6ft tank so I would be using two of the 36-48 strips. If the single-bright is more appropriate it also wouldn't hurt that I'd save some bucks, but the price difference really isn't that important considering the total investment I'm gonna have to make for everything needed for the tank anyway.

Does anyone have a reason NOT to go with the Marineland LED's? Whether it be a recommendation of another LED option or a reason to avoid LED lighting for CA/SA cichlids, I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

I really depend if you want plant or not and what kind of plant you plan to have. I'm pretty sure LED is not the best if you want to keep plant's.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Large cichlids, either an oscars & sevs kinda thing, or a parachromis species, so no plants.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

If not plant, go with the one you like depending on look hehe. Don't think you will have a big problem with algae even with the double strip.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I have in recent months switched out all of my lights - T5HO, T8 to the Marineland LED's and couldn't be happier. I now have them on all of my tanks which are all 6 foot 150 to 225. Of the two lights, for my taste, the Double Brites (DB) outperform the Single Brites (SB). The SB when I tried them, did not give me enough shimmer effect which I really appreciate with the DB - completely different effect - I didn't really like the SB. I keep catfish and deepwater fish so I like my lighting subdued. For example, on a 225 I run one 36" DB and it's plenty for me - I even have magazines underneath several of the lights to diffuse the light. The shimmer effect is awesome especially if you have lots of surface agitation. The SB don't do that nearly as well as the LED's don't have the same output as the DB 1 watt LEDs. I also love the idea of low energy cost to run them and the purchase price is very reasonable. My only complaint is not having the moonlights and the white LEDs wired separately - meaning I can't put them on a timer independently and run the moons for a couple of hours and then have the regular lights kick in - I would have to do that manually which is a pain and a no go for me. Some guys have posted mods on here but I'm not really an electrical guy. Bottom line, for my application, the Marineland LEDs are a winner.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Thx areuben. Your post was just the kind of experience I was looking for. Question ... I know how the manual switch works for turning on all the lights at once or just the moonlights and that the moonlights cant be run separately on a timer. But can the whole unit run with a timer?


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, the marineland LEDs can be run on a timer - all of mine do.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I have double brights over my 55 and just bought another for a 30 gallon. Yes, the main lights can be run with a timer. You just canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t put the blue lights on a separate timer without some modifications. As far as brightness, they were a bit too bright for my purposes by default. It was easy to correct by putting duct tape over a few of the LEDs.


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

i have a 29 gallon tank. would the single brights be good enough for a tank this size? would the double brights be over kill?


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

I am also interested in the Marineland DB, but had a question. What is the difference between the DB and the reef ready LED set up from Marineland??


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

TailorJay said:


> i have a 29 gallon tank. would the single brights be good enough for a tank this size? would the double brights be over kill?


I'd go for the double brights.



gremlin said:


> I am also interested in the Marineland DB, but had a question. What is the difference between the DB and the reef ready LED set up from Marineland??


The reef ready version has more LEDs.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Go with the double brites. If you want single brites go to a LED site and do a cheap type DIY. you can get them at IKEA also.


----------

